# What Pokemon would you, realistically, have?



## Dar (Oct 7, 2011)

This was the thread that got me interested in these forums, so I decided to revive it. *Pulls out Max Revive* Basically, you decide which Pokemon you'd own based on where you live and where you've traveled, and post how you got each of them.

I'll start:
Location: Central New York, near Lake Ontario.
2 Persian Lv 53, and 33: Over the years I have had many cats. The level 53 persian, he has been in manymanymanymanymany fights, so he is covered in scars. the other one, well, the only bruises he's gotten are from fighting with my purrloin and falling. cats dont always land on thier feet.

Purrloin Lv 12: My most recent pet, had her for 2 months. never walks away from a fight, and is always the one to start it. But she's so cute that no one can help but forgive her.

Barboach Lv 23: I've only gone fishing once, and I only caught one thing. A barboach. The only things you can catch around here are Barboach and a cold, so I went with a Barboach.

Rattata lv 34: Had her for a couple years, and chose not to evovle her so she could stay in her cage. I call her Tater Tot :3.

Dugtrio Lv 42: There was a HUGE one in my grandparents backyard, and it fell into their drained pool. i managed to catch it and nurse it back to health. (yes guys CAN be nurses)

Loppony Lv 45: Every year a family of bunearys and lopponys come and live under my grandparents shed, and one day my older Persian brought back a small Buneary, in perfect condition.

Crawdaunt Lv 31: In 4th grade, we all had to do a science project with some Corpish, and we got to take them home.

Cant wait to see other peoples!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, i would probably have a rattata. Wild mice are everywhere where i live.  So are deer, so probably a stantler. I've always had cats my entire life, and my favorite looked just like a glameow, so one of those too. Used to have some small fish, so i'd probably have an insane amount of magikarp. you also see praying mantises (?)  a lot, and i love scyther, so probably a bunch of scyther and scizor.   and a pidove. in one of the trees in my yard, there's a nest of doves. and i would have caught a few with my scyther. whee, scythes... *drools*


----------



## SquishierCobra (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd have a Houndoom ( one  of my dogs), and a Bidoof (the hamster, which the dog is afraid of).


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 9, 2011)

I eould have a Myghtena, because they bark alot, and my dog barks ALOT.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 9, 2011)

Various fish Pokemon, and some Omanyte/Omastar because aquarium.


----------



## Daigonite (Oct 18, 2011)

I would have a pet Murkrow and he'd be my BEST FRIEND EVER DAMMIT.


----------



## Monoking (Oct 18, 2011)

Daigonite said:


> I would have a pet Murkrow and he'd be my BEST FRIEND EVER DAMMIT.


Can i put that in my signature?


----------



## Daigonite (Oct 18, 2011)

If you want.

ALSO I'D NEVER EVOLVE IT BECAUSE I DON'T WANT HIM TO BE A FAT BUM WHO SMOKES CIGARS.


----------



## Cerberus87 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would go to extreme lengths (and by "extreme" I mean it) to own a Houndoom, or at least a Houndour.

The rest would be caught as I went along, but my roster would be filled with Dark Pokés.


----------



## Mai (Oct 21, 2011)

Daigonite said:


> If you want.
> 
> ALSO I'D NEVER EVOLVE IT BECAUSE I DON'T WANT HIM TO BE A FAT BUM WHO SMOKES CIGARS.


I don't think that's a smart thing to say now, see...

I happen to be allergic to a lot of animals so I don't think I'd be a good trainer or have a lot of furry pokemon. :( I'd probably have a growlithe/lillipup/whatever or two though.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmmmmm...
Maybe a Chandelure. It can save the Earth by using its head to light up my room instead of electricity. :D


----------



## Daigonite (Oct 22, 2011)

Wouldn't it sap your soul in the process though? Or is that just Litwick?


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh lol, didn't think of that. I was so caught up in the thought of the AWESOMENESS in saving the planet that it slipped my mind.  
Let me check...



			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> Special abilities:
> ...Chandelure's flames do not burn physically; rather, they burn up the victim's spirit.


D:
Somewhat an epic fail...But I'm not the victim, so I'm okay! :D Too bad the flames aren't physically there...


----------



## Amanda-Beth (Oct 24, 2011)

Let's see I live in a small country house up north in United States. Only a small ice pokemon could survive here. I guess a skitty that I would never evole.


----------



## mewtini (Oct 24, 2011)

...Skitty? What? That's a Normal type and nothing else.

There would be several Deerling and Sawsbuck around here, and maybe some Rattata, and... Maybe some Ekans and Taillow. Woodsy Pokémon.


----------



## Spatz (Oct 24, 2011)

I dunno, Rattata, Meowth, other typical urban pokemon, as well as farming type, Ponyta, Rapidash, Miltank, Tauros, Bouffalant, Torchic.

And then the wilder ones; Ducklett, Spearow, Pidgey, Deerling, Sawsbuck, Poochyena, Mightyena, Tediursa, Ursaring, and wintery pokemon (I lives in southern manitoba) so stuff along the lines of Cubchoo, Beartic (not much though), Sneasel, a few Wevile, dunno what else...


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, if I live in central Scotland then it's fairly likely that I have a lot of urban-dwelling Electric types nearby, so probably those. Galvantula, Pikachu, that sort of thing. We also have a lot of birds who murder pigeons _Pidove_ in our back garden, so *g* a Fearow, Staravia? Maybe a Swablu or something because they're SO FLUFFY.

Fire types would probably be heavily imported due to the cool weather conditions here, but I don't think they'd do very well. :(


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 24, 2011)

A Lucario to practice taekwondo and judo with would be nice. Realisticly, you say? A Arcanine for my dog, he kinda reminds me of one. And I would be planning to get some Linnone and Furret in the future, I want ferrets later on in my life.


----------



## War & Thunder (Oct 25, 2011)

I'd have an Arcanine, which would be my dog. I'd probably have a Pidgeot too, lots of birds here.


----------



## Amanda-Beth (Oct 25, 2011)

Lirris said:


> I dunno, Rattata, Meowth,         These 2 might work I didn't think about them. Other typical urban pokemon, as well as farming type, Ponyta, Rapidash(They would not survive here the winters are to harsh for a pokemon with fire on there back. Snow can freeze a second time at it dose here), Miltank, Tauros(Yards not big enough), Bouffalant(Huh?), Torchic(I guess but I'm not a fan of firetypes).
> 
> And then the wilder ones; Ducklett(Huh?), Spearow, Pidgey(maybe but wouldn't there wings make a big mess in a house), Deerling(Huh?), Sawsbuck(Huh?), Poochyena(yeah I think he'd fit in house), Mightyena(he might be to big), Tediursa(didn't think about this one), Ursaring(to big for my yard), and wintery pokemon (I lives in southern manitoba) so stuff along the lines of Cubchoo, Beartic (not much though), Sneasel, a few Wevile,(I'm not fimilar with those pokemon) dunno what else...


I thought about Lapras, Seel and Dewgong but I didn't know if they'd fit in yard. I'm sorry I was mistaken on skitty's type. However thinking about small normal types that dose give me a few more options. Now that I think about it I could have a togepi I would like if it stayed a togepi. Togepi could stay in nice warm house with me in winter. I'd have to  train it to use metranome only when we are outside. I still want skitty to it could stay warm in winter inside. I'd have a skitty and togepi.


----------



## JinxElite (Oct 28, 2011)

I would probably own either a Treecko, a Bouffalant, or a Deino. The last two are a bit mroe destructive than the first one, but I love them. I would also like to own a Charizard, but he's a bit big. ^^;


----------



## Mr. Moon (Oct 28, 2011)

I would love, love, love!!!! A spinda. :3


----------



## Poseidia (Oct 28, 2011)

I'd have a Mightyena, a Zorua, a Lucario, and possibly a Houndoom.
Oh, and maybe a Purrloin and a Skitty.
Possibly a Pidgeot.


----------



## actionhero112 (Oct 28, 2011)

Pokemon partner. Roserade, because it makes me thoooooooooooorny. But seriously, roserade, free deodorant man. FREE DEODERANT. 

Then I would sell it as Deodurant. 

Roserade + *file_missing* =Profit.


----------



## Dar (Oct 29, 2011)

okay people, I think your missing the point. You're supposed to write what you would REALISTICALY have.


----------



## Karousever (Nov 8, 2011)

Well where I live it's common to see many different types of Pokemon. Based on where I've actually been though, and what I do...
An Arcanine, my first little guy. Got him from my grandparents several years ago, back as a Growlithe.
A Lapras, because I took a vacation to Myrtle Beach, SC (Least I THINK that's in South Carolina) and spent a lot of time in the ocean. Very happy about catching her, and naming her Charlotte.
A Raichu, who I used my then-Growlithe to battle and catch, because the little Pichu was my second guy. He was actually in the forest behind my backyard with like 12 others. I named him Razz :D
A Butterfree, probably my 2nd guy, because there'd be a LOT of Caterpie/Weedle/Wurmple where I live. 
Ok either that's it or I'll finish this later, I have to go but don't want to forget, so I'll at least post this :P


----------



## Noctowl (Nov 13, 2011)

None at the moment because I am at uni and they don't allow pets. :(

I guess a Buneary or Nidoran, because we have a rabbit and two guinea pigs back home. Oh, and a gerbil but I don't think we have gerbil pokemon yet.


----------



## Aether (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd have a Porygon2, because who wouldn't in this day and age? Handheld computers probably come with a Porygon in data form.
An Eevee, they do live in urban areas, and I'd probably rescue one from a shelter.
Abra, I'd get one somehow.

Then again, I'd probably just scour the Earth for a shiny Dragonair, realistic or not. There's just something about laughing maniacally while having my Dragonair create depressing weather that appeals to me. (I don't particularly like warm, bright, sunny days.)


----------



## CJBlazer (Nov 28, 2011)

Houndoom, of course. Houndooms are awesome.

I might have a team of houndoom, Abra, Poochyena, Kadabra, Pidgey, and maybe a Rattatta.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Oct 5, 2018)

Okay a realistic pokemon for me would have to be chikorita/its evos or Igglybuff. Cuz they smell nice (i'm VERY sensitive to stinkyness, so....).


----------



## Stormrycon (Oct 14, 2018)

a crap ton of Spinaraks


----------



## RayDay (Dec 2, 2018)

Some urban Pokemon. For real, I`m not too good at pets (and Pokemon) training, so it`s the question.)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 3, 2018)

I'd have a rotation of whatever hypothetical Pokémon would appear in the Northeastern states. 

(note that I will state fully evolved Pokémon as opposed to entire lines)
Skuntank, Kantonian Ninetales, Goodra, Pachirisu, Wailord, Crawdaunt, Linoone, Abomasnow,  Diggersby, Noctowl, Crobat, Ninjask, Honchkrow, Golduck, Swanna, Braviary, Gourgeist, Jumpluff, Sunflora, Shiftry, Breloom, Sawsbuck, Bewear, Excadrill,  Trevenant, Mamoswine, Sharpedo, Seismitoad, Palossand, Cryogonal, Sudowoodo, Dewgong, Vanilluxe, Zoroark, Dunsparce, Staraptor,  Bibarel, Lopunny, Watchog,  Beedrill, Butterfree, Garbodor, Kingler, Gastrodon, Starmie, Xatu,  Bronzong, Porygon-Z, Metagross, Gigalith, Barbaracle, Lycanroc, Ferrothorn, Ariados, Ledian, Tentacruel, Quagsire, Pelipper, Floatzel.

The starters would be Chikorita, Tepig, and Froakie.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 18, 2019)

I would love to own a Jirachi if Pokemon were real.

Something I could make wishes on, would be even more powerful than some 'God' to pray to that doesn't seem to help the world as much....

Well, i'd like to think so, anyways. I'm sick of this world being filled with so much violence and hate >/ I mean, maybe a Jirachi wouldn't be able to put an end to it, either, but maybe it could help some-what....(teleport bullies away from schools, maybe? and into jails?! XD aw man that would be something sweet to wish for....)


----------



## Cynder (Feb 22, 2019)

Probably a grass type for me, as I prefer plants. Maybe rock, ground,or steel types; depends on how often and what they eat

Something like Budew or Oddish. Perhaps Tangela. 
Maybe Klink, Magnemite, or Baltoy?


----------



## SiriuslyStarr (Mar 23, 2019)

i'd have a mimikyu and we'd be sad together


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 23, 2019)

I would probably have a Squirtle (for obvious reasons) and a Growlithe (to keep me warm when it gets too damn cold up here). If I could, I'd also have a Ribombee, too.


----------



## haneko (Oct 28, 2019)

Dog and cat-like Pokemon would probably be popular where I live. However, my parents dislike pets and animals inside the house, so chances are I'd catch a Bug-type in the garden. Perhaps a Scyther or Fomantis, or maybe a Vivillon.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Nov 25, 2019)

I see myself playing dress up and having tea parties with a team of fairy types........and then us all hunting down trainers to battle and take down afterwards :P

Several of my fairies also know Power Up Punch or Thunderbolt as far as i can tell too. _Those moves would like scare everyone~_


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 2, 2020)

Assuming Pokémon were real and i lived in the same circumstances now, this would be my team.

*Primarina* - Lvl 36 - If i could pick any starter pokémon i would have picked popplio for primarina.
*Butterfree*(Hopefully Gmax) - Lvl 37 - Caterpie would have been a Pokémon i catch really early and then because it would evolve so soon i would feel happy using it. It might not be the most powerful, but it's still pretty cute.
*Talonflame* - Lvl 36 - This falls into the same boat as Butterfree, just a pokémon i picked up near my house and decided to catch. Plus i love Talonflame.
*Lurantis*/Tsareena - Lvl 35 - I would say Tsareena, but honestly i don't think they would live in Texas. But i'm sure Lurantis would because we have all kinds of giant bugs.
*Sandaconda*/Palossand - Lvl 36 - Two ground type pokémon i would have. I'd rather have a Palossand in real life Even though i like sandaconda more, i would never find a palossand because i live nowhere near a beach but it's TEXAS for goodness sake so i'd find a little silcobra.
Mienfoo (*Mienshao*)/Victini -Lvl 35- I would have a mienfoo but then i feel like i'd find Victini because i seem to be so terrible lucky. I would probably alternate between using them but Mienfoo would be the one to stay on my team overall, with victini as somewhat a pet, cheering me on.

Why are they all level 35 and so? At this point in my life i imagine they would be level 35 and stuff. Because i totally would have challenged the gyms.  That's something that i would easily do without even giving it a second thought. All these Pokémon are pokémon i think i would find in texas. I wonder what gyms i would see and what brand new species. lol.

(I might also have a mudsdale for riding around on).
(And i would catch a Chewtle for my sister).

Anyway, those would be my pokémon.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 2, 2020)

As much as i like the fairy type, what i'd really like to have is a pet pikachu.

For one thing: FREE ELECTRICITY. For another, I just really like Pikachu. His persona in the anime impresses me (even if i've grown to be more into the games overall).


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 3, 2020)

Dedenne and Tapu Koko are pokémon that are the best of both worlds, although realistically you probably would not have Tapu Koko.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 12, 2020)

I wanna team up with the musketeer legendaries at the moment...xDDDDD they're epic. Especially Keldeo <3

Seriously A UNICORN THAT WANTS TO BE A TOP BATTLER :D just....d'awwww. Thats so cute. Give me a whole team of keldeo someone haha.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 12, 2020)

KELDEO IS THE BEST MYTHICAL EVER


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 16, 2020)

Here's how i got all my pokémon

*Primarina* - Lvl 36 - I recived her as a popplio as a starter for my 12th birthday? Thirteenth birthday? Something like that.
*Butterfree*(Hopefully Gmax) - Lvl 37 - Caterpie would have been a Pokémon i catch really early and then because it would evolve so soon i would feel happy using it. It might not be the most powerful, but it's still pretty cute.
*Talonflame* - Lvl 36 - Just a pokémon i picked up near my house and decided to catch. Plus i love Talonflame.
*Lurantis* - I caught Lurantis as a fomantis at my aunt's house because her houndour did not like it.
*Sandaconda* Lvl 36 - Ack i found a silcobra and then i attempted to catch him.
Mienfoo (*Mienshao*) Lvl 35- I caught this little mate stealing my trash and me and fletchinder decided to catch him.

Noivern? - I caught him as a noibat but after having a hard time with the ground type gym i evolved him.


----------



## Ys_ (Apr 18, 2020)

Hmm. Probably my first Pokemon would be a dog Pokemon, and if I could choose, I would choose a Growlithe. Then I would also have a Poochyena as a pet (I have a grey schnauzer named Maya, so very similar ^^). the Maya Poochyena would be level 26 because she would have battled but not a whole lot, plus she's a pet so not meant for battling. I would have also ridden a Mudbray but never actually owned it because it's not one of my favorites. Then I would help as a volunteer in some Pokemon shelter but never actually caught any other Pokemon besides my loyal Arcanine and maybe (if I was lucky enough) I could have found a Dratini and raised it into a Dragonair.


----------



## haneko (Apr 19, 2020)

_2nd time posting in this thread, I know :P_

Maybe a bug-type from the garden, like a Vivillon or Cutiefly. Those seem like easy to catch and fairly common Pokemon I think I'd find in my area.


----------



## storm (Apr 19, 2020)

hmmm I think most likely I'd have encountered pokemon common to urban areas, or popular as pets. a growlithe, a spearow, maybe a nidoran or poochyena? I'd like to think some of the alolan ice-types would be common due to our winters, so in that case an alolan sandshrew would be cool! or a phanphy - I could see those being a common sight in all of our construction areas


----------



## Oksi (Jun 22, 2020)

essaywriter.org 
Guys, you are unbelievable! Helped me with the dissertation proposal and raised my self-esteem. I love the job. Now I really feel like I'm familiar with and intelligent about the topic. Wish me luck!


----------



## Herbe (Jun 22, 2020)

boy i sure wish i could raised my self esteem and be familiar with and intelligent about the topic!


----------



## Eifie (Jun 22, 2020)

wow! good luck!!!


----------



## Tofu (Jun 26, 2020)

I have lived in a few different environments... In my Midwestern childhood I'd probably end up with a Corphish that evolved into a Crawdaunt, and as much as I'd like a Shedinja, I'm not sure I'd like my soul to die if I just accidentally looked at the back of it one day. A Ninjask would like take up so much room though (like aren't they huge? And would smack things with their big fast bug wings?), and would maybe be loud and buzzy. Might just keep an unevolved Nincada or catch a Paras. Something quiet and generally calm. I'd probably be able to find a Pumpkaboo/Gourgeist in the Midwest and I would def have one of those.

When I lived in the Southwest I'd pick up something. Maybe a Mandibuzz or a Murkrow. I'm in Florida now and probably would find some oceany ones... I'd get a Shapedo (but wow, going through the effort of catching one? I might though.) Or maybe a Relicanth. Do they need a big aquarium? If a big fish could just follow me around floating in the air, that would be more convenient.

I would have such a problem participating in Pokemon battles or anything, or even hurting one of my existing Pokemon in order to catch a new one. I even felt bad playing the games when I was a child, because you're just beating up your Pokemon. Why must we fight.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 1, 2020)

Luckily my favourite Pokémon is bound to be quite common.

But beyond Murkrow, I don't know what I'd have, if anything. I like Eeveelutions but despite Eevee getting almost as much attention as Pikachu in marketing, I was always under the impression that they were supposed to be quite rare and barely anyone had one? So I most likely wouldn't have a loyal Umbreon like I always wanted.

Before the current gen I'd have said Fennekin or Vulpix since I like foxes and see them a lot irl, but now I know they'd probably be Nickit, which is a shame since I prefer the other two.

My family would end up getting a Growlithe.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jul 2, 2020)

Basic Pokemon that would be found in my state: Wingull, Deerling, Skwovet, Stunky, Corphish, Vulpix, Rookidee, Pidove, Poliwag, Chewtle, Teddiursa, Weedle, Nickit, Krabby, Ekans, Spheal, Shellos, Blipbug, Spinarak, Hoothoot, Shinx, and probably more


----------



## Zoroark (Jul 4, 2020)

Pokemon?

...

Oh.  I see.  I'd probably have a level two human with a terrible British accent who kept falling for my illusions and wondering where his Zoroark was, all the while missing that there were two Clefairy playing poker with the Magmar and Polteageist in the play room.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jul 6, 2020)

Totally see myself with a sylveon or a pikachu :P


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 8, 2020)

realistically i think i would probably have a lugia and a dialga.  and a farfetch'd also of course.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 10, 2020)

Wooper time babey


----------



## EthioBromide (Aug 15, 2020)

If I had to guess, Either a Murkrow or Wingull since they're common where I live. If not, most likely a Bunnelby, Zigzagoon, Picharisu or emolga. The one I want the most though is a Smeargle.

(Sorry if I spelt the names wrong)


----------



## Eifie (Aug 15, 2020)

it's canon.


----------



## Zoroark (Sep 5, 2020)

Eifie said:


> it's canon.


That looks nothing like a cannon.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jan 11, 2021)

this is so sad. i was hoping that my resumes would be written by people
Every pokemon master knows how bad pokemon are at writing resumes.



:c guess i'll have to write my own resume


----------

